
Streisand Effect - gfalcao
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect
======
vivekd
I think the Icke conversation is the best modern example of that. After his
stream was banned London Reel, the youtube channel hosting it claimed that
after the removal, they were able to crowd fund their own live streaming
platform. They also hosted another Icke interview on it that they claimed
attracted over 1 million live stream viewers.

------
Aspyre
The best example of this this week.

[https://www.reddit.com/r/iamatotalpieceofshit/comments/gd3o3...](https://www.reddit.com/r/iamatotalpieceofshit/comments/gd3o39/pos_assaulted_23_innocents_then_was_put_down_and/?utm_medium=android_app&utm_source=share)

------
_bxg1
Been posted here several times. Re-upped because of the Amazon thing?

~~~
fsflover
Probably because of this:

Popcorn Time repository unavailable due to DMCA takedown

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23075484](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23075484)

